# Switching Gas / Elec What to look out for



## IrishGunner (18 Jan 2021)

Ok time of the year that Gas and Electricity  contracts are up

For Tax return I got my annual bills so can use this amount. So checking on comparison sites and inserted details and came up with options. Just wondering what do I need to watch out for i.e small print etc

Also got Estimated Annual Bill from Gas co as per guidance from the CRU and this was higher than the annual bill, but not sure if this Est bill is for 2021?

So putting these figures in and just need to find out and can see various breakdowns comparisons below for Gas for example

Unit rate ex VAT (cent/kWh) / Unit rate ex VAT (cent/kWh) / Standing charge ex VAT (cent/day) / Standing charge inc VAT (cent/day) 
Standing charge inc VAT (cent/day) / Standing charge inc VAT (cent/day) / Standing charge inc VAT (cent/day) / VAT @ 13.50% 

Have not rang my current provider but is there anything that I should be asking them ie offers or what rates are different as above is standard rate on current provider?
While the comparison is a Best Gas Only Offer

Any tips helps etc appreciate it


----------



## elcato (18 Jan 2021)

I changed last year and got a €100 off as an incentive.  Their actual unit price was not the cheapest but taking the discount into account over the whole year it worked out slightly cheaper than the one offering the cheapest unit rate. Then Covid happened and my bill is going to be probably 25% higher in units than previous. This problem is that it may not now be the cheapest over the year. I don't think it will be significant but if you are out on estimates it could happen. For this reason I'd be tempted to go with the cheapest unit price as oppose to the standing charge. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## IrishGunner (18 Jan 2021)

elcato said:


> I changed last year and got a €100 off as an incentive.  Their actual unit price was not the cheapest but taking the discount into account over the whole year it worked out slightly cheaper than the one offering the cheapest unit rate. Then Covid happened and my bill is going to be probably 25% higher in units than previous. This problem is that it may not now be the cheapest over the year. I don't think it will be significant but if you are out on estimates it could happen. For this reason I'd be tempted to go with the cheapest unit price as oppose to the standing charge. Hope that makes sense.



Thanks

Moved into new house just before it all kicked off  and WFH since then so Bills will probably be the same for 2021(hopefully not) as using more Elec and Gas etc WFH

Will compare the unit prices for starters and see

Any other things I should check


----------



## shweeney (18 Jan 2021)

figure out how much gas you use in a year. Use this figure, not any estimates or "average" figures. 
Calculate the annual cost including the standing charge and subtract any cashback incentives, then go with the cheapest.  

Also - remember to check again in a year, particularly if you have taken a cashback incentive as that will mean your unit rate is probably higher.

For gas, I've been with Flogas for several years, the main reason being they always make me a decent offer when it's time to switch. All other things being equal, it's obviously easier not to have to switch.


----------



## IrishGunner (18 Jan 2021)

shweeney said:


> figure out how much gas you use in a year. Use this figure, not any estimates or "average" figures.
> Calculate the annual cost including the standing charge and subtract any cashback incentives, then go with the cheapest.
> 
> Also - remember to check again in a year, particularly if you have taken a cashback incentive as that will mean your unit rate is probably higher.
> ...



Thanks currently with Flogas myself and average yearly bill is about €620 this year and this is with 28% discount and standing charge of €42.99 and charge fo €.040650  per kwh

So using these figures and going into Bonkers and putting in figures and seems flogas coming up Trumps (is that word allowed now)with discount plan gone up to 30% and
4.489 cent per kWh
€48.84 standing charge

So may ring them to check as they seem best for Gas just need to check now for Electricity


----------



## _OkGo_ (18 Jan 2021)

IrishGunner said:


> So may ring them to check as they seem best for Gas just need to check now for Electricity



Going with 2 seperate providers is usually more expensive (but not always). Consider comparing dual fuel bundles and whether they are cheaper than your individual gas and electric supplies.

Also, at least one of the comparison sites gives the option to include cashback incentives when calculating the EAB so it makes it easier to directly compare offers with different unit rates.

Gas/Electric is probably the easiest service to switch. 10 mins of work once you have all of your details, no messing around with cancelling your current policy. That should all be looked after by your new provider. It is well worth switching every year as most providers will not give existing customers the best rates


----------



## deanpark (18 Jan 2021)

I changed to Airtricity (elec&gas) last Nov after one year with B.Gais. The clincher was a flyer in my Dunnes Stores mailing for a 250 euro Dunnes voucher to switch to Airtricity for both elec& gas

 The voucher will be posted out after I pay my first bill at end Jan. With the Dunnes 10e voucher for 50e spend the whole benefit to me is 300 euro. Happy camper!


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (18 Jan 2021)

I switched recently (first time in years) and the whole things seemed a lot heavier than in the past.

I was about 40 minutes on the phone as they read me a long list of legal stuff.

When I did my homework pretty much always the dual-fuel bundle was best, also much simpler to deal with one provider.


----------



## elcato (18 Jan 2021)

NoRegretsCoyote said:


> I was about 40 minutes on the phone as they read me a long list of legal stuff.


Is that new now ? I only ever fill in the online form with the readings and the date on them.


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (18 Jan 2021)

elcato said:


> Is that new now ? I only ever fill in the online form with the readings and the date on them.



I had to set up an account from scratch and that seemed to be the procedure.


----------



## twofor1 (18 Jan 2021)

I don’t mind spending the hour or so researching and switching every year.

As a high user my bills would be €1,200 more annually if I did nothing as providers non discounted charges kick in after the first year.

In our household, I can’t think of any hour that is more productive.


----------



## Slim (18 Jan 2021)

I used Bonkers.ie just recently to switch electricity provider from BG to Energia. All online, took a few minutes, input ref number and bank account. They even sent me a key for the electric box to read the meter. Very easy process.


----------



## Cervelo (18 Jan 2021)

I switched from Airtricity to Energia  at the beginning of December, no phone calls just did it online in about 5 minutes
For me it was the unit price that sealed the deal, much cheaper than all the others 
I think when it comes to energy providers there should be no difference in supply so you should focus on the cheapest unit price
It's not like BB providers where service between suppliers differs depending on where you live


----------



## tallpaul (18 Jan 2021)

Switched from Electric Ireland to Bord Gais last Thursday afternoon. Received my account details first thing Friday morning. Quick and simple and very efficient. Expect to save c. €400 on gas and electricity over the next year based on past usage. Did everything online.

It struck me afterwards that to switch gas/electricity utilities is so painless compared to phone/broadband as there is no change required in equipment or internet settings etc. I would think that the latter sector would be far more competitive without this barrier to switch.


----------



## keving1989 (18 Jan 2021)

Does anyone switch multiple times to avail of the cashback bonus even though they are in contract? Similar to how some on here have done multiple mortgage switches.
The breakage fee from most providers is €50 euro per electricity and gas, however the cashback bonus is sustainably more than this.
For instance Electric Ireland is €265 & SSE Airtricity is €200 when you join as a new customer for electricity.


----------



## misemoi (18 Jan 2021)

Curious if lots of people will switch now that they have had a look at their bills for the remote working credit!  I know I am


----------



## Pmc365 (18 Jan 2021)

I doubt they will permit you to switch mid contract. I think the provider you intent to leave has to give the ok to the intended new provider ( this is certainly the case if there are arrears on the account). There seems to be a lot of "cute hoors".


----------



## IrishGunner (19 Jan 2021)

I am at the end of my contracts so having WFH for most of last year & probably this year so taking more time on switching than I normally do as I switch most years.

Just wondering if users find dual Gas and Electricity cheaper or better go with individual companies.

Most years I have done the latter just wondering what other users experience is?


----------



## Bronco Lane (8 Feb 2021)

*Panda Power.*
Unit Rate (cent per kWh)
4.75c inc VAT
Annual Consumption
11000 kWh
Consumption inc VAT
*€522.06*
Standing Charge inc VAT
*€103.10*
Annual Carbon Tax
*€58.80*
Estimated Annual Bill
*€608.96

FloGas.*

Unit Rate (cent per kWh)
6.41c inc VAT
Annual Consumption
11000 kWh
Consumption inc VAT
*€704.77*
Standing Charge inc VAT
*€48.80*
Annual Carbon Tax
*€58.80*
Estimated Annual Bill
*€812.37*


Went on to the choosy website to compare prices.  I thought that there was something wrong with the Panda Power calculations. See tots above.  Am I missing something?


----------



## RedOnion (8 Feb 2021)

@Bronco Lane 
There's 75 euro cash back included in the total.


----------



## Bronte (8 Feb 2021)

Where do you see the cent per Kwh, my bill for Airtricity says .1854 per unit?  And the unit number is different for the standing charge. (lower)  Rate is .6939


----------



## RedOnion (8 Feb 2021)

Bronte said:


> Where do you see the cent per Kwh, my bill for Airtricity says .1854 per unit?  And the unit number is different for the standing charge. (lower)  Rate is .6939


The rates above are for gas. Your rates look like electricity?


----------



## Protocol (8 Feb 2021)

Just for info, I pay 5.5 cent per unit for gas, ex VAT, and then I get a 35% discount.

So my real price is *3.575 cent ex VAT*, with Energia.


----------



## Protocol (8 Feb 2021)

Just for info, I pay 19.38 cent per unit for elec, ex VAT, and then I get a 41% discount.

So my real price is *11.43 cent ex VAT*, with Energia.


----------



## fayf (8 Feb 2021)

I have found to do an accurate, true and correct comparison, you need at least 12 months of “actual” bills,(not estimated i use two years myself to get a better average for 1 year. Usages vary year to year, so one harsh winter can skew your figures.

So i start off with actual unit consumption for a 12 month period, based on previous 2 years.

Having the Actual usage, use this to compare, have found bonkers more accurate, as you can enter actual annual units of gas & electricity used.

Have moved to same supplier, but have also been on seperate suppliers, as i am at the moment. I have solar for water heating, and my gas usage is well below average, meaning the standing charge can be very impactful. Have been with Flogas many times as their lower standing charge for gas,often tipps the balance.

Having done the above comparison, i then check for any cashback offers. I have all the broadband controlled thermostats and energy bulbs already, so i ignore these from my comparison.

Finally, same exercise, needs to be done every single year.


----------



## Bronte (8 Feb 2021)

Protocol said:


> Just for info, I pay 5.5 cent per unit for gas, ex VAT, and then I get a 35% discount.
> 
> So my real price is *3.575 cent ex VAT*, with Energia.


(Thanks Redonion it was the electic.) 

So for Gas with SSE Airtricity I pay

SmartSaver Gas .0553 per unit 4,838.00 units
Standing charge .2790 (but the units are way lower at 61) 
Carbon Tax .0037 per unit 4838.00 units
Then VAT on those.


----------



## Coldwarrior (8 Feb 2021)

keving1989 said:


> Does anyone switch multiple times to avail of the cashback bonus even though they are in contract? Similar to how some on here have done multiple mortgage switches.
> The breakage fee from most providers is €50 euro per electricity and gas, however the cashback bonus is sustainably more than this.
> For instance Electric Ireland is €265 & SSE Airtricity is €200 when you join as a new customer for electricity.


This used to be viable, at least with Electric Ireland, but I believe they've all wised up to this now and there's a clawback for the cashback in their contracts now if you leave before the year is up.


----------



## Coldwarrior (8 Feb 2021)

Bronte said:


> Standing charge .2790 (but the units are way lower at 61)


A standing charge is the daily fee that you must pay, regardless of how much gas you use. The 61 units here is the 61 days in your 2 month billing cycle ( this varies a bit depending on the months but is usually around 60)


----------



## Coldwarrior (8 Feb 2021)

Bronte said:


> (Thanks Redonion it was the electic.)
> 
> So for Gas with SSE Airtricity I pay
> 
> ...



That's a fairly high rate to be paying for gas, do you have a discount mentioned on your bill? Some companies just show their standard rates then have a line item for the discount that's deducted from the total of the standard charges ( just to make the bill even more unclear)


----------



## Bronte (8 Feb 2021)

Coldwarrior said:


> A standing charge is the daily fee that you must pay, regardless of how much gas you use. The 61 units here is the 61 days in your 2 month billing cycle ( this varies a bit depending on the months but is usually around 60)


I've gone onto the website you guys mentioned. Bonkers.ie to compare. Seems my electricity is fine but my gas I can do way better on.  Bonkers also made me realise that my cost is not .0553, it's 5.53 per Kwh. The standing charge is not .2790 it's actually 27.9 cent per Kwh.  I might phone up SSE and tell them I can get a much better rate and see what they say.


----------



## Coldwarrior (8 Feb 2021)

Bronte said:


> 27.9 cent per Kwh


27.9 cent per day, if it was per kwh it'd have to be -10 C outside before I'd be turning on the heat!!


----------



## PebbleBeach2020 (8 Feb 2021)

Energia are the cheapest according to bonkers.


----------



## Coldwarrior (8 Feb 2021)

Bronte said:


> I might phone up SSE and tell them I can get a much better rate and see what they say.


Are you still in a contract with them? If not you're better off switching away to whoever is shown as cheapest for your usage on bonkers. SSE are rarely in the top 4 most competitive for prices.


----------



## PebbleBeach2020 (8 Feb 2021)

Energia are the cheapest according to bonkers.


----------



## Slim (8 Feb 2021)

Slim said:


> I used Bonkers.ie just recently to switch electricity provider from BG to Energia. All online, took a few minutes, input ref number and bank account. They even sent me a key for the electric box to read the meter. Very easy process.


After I filled in the online forms, Bord Gais phoned me to offer a 25% discount to stay with them. I declined because I didn't have the rates to hand. Happy to try Energia for 1 year.


----------



## fayf (8 Feb 2021)

PebbleBeach2020 said:


> Energia are the cheapest according to bonkers.


It all depends, on each individuals - actual usage, and, when standing charges are taken into account.


----------



## Bronte (9 Feb 2021)

Coldwarrior said:


> Are you still in a contract with them? If not you're better off switching away to whoever is shown as cheapest for your usage on bonkers. SSE are rarely in the top 4 most competitive for prices.


As I said the gas and electric are two bills that drive be batty. The figures I gave you were for 2019 as I've just completed my tax returns literally yesterday (late but as I've overpaid no surcharge etc) .  So today I'd planned to phone up to get a better rate and I had a look at the 2020 gas bills. 

Looks like I moved to 1 year Home Gas 10% on 29th Jan 2020.  .0518 = 5.18 which in May changed to .0459 = 4.59.   But all the bills also have the Smartsaver Gas at .0553 = 5.53. So I'm lost.  Then last Septembers bill is much easier, just the one 1 year Home Gas 10%  .0459 = 4.59. 

I put that last one into Bonkers and they said I was paying 5.1 cent (without VAT) .  So that's confusing me now.  But if I move to Iberdrola it would be 3.69 without VAT.  And I'd save  €364 annually.  Energia would be 4.68. How come Protocol is paying 3.575.  

Please note it's a large consumption as it's a house divided into 3 flats.  And they might have the heat on on a summer's day with the windows open.   

(Thanks for bearing with me)


----------



## Bronte (9 Feb 2021)

So I phoned up SSAirtricty.  My one year discount of 10% (1 year home gas10%) is 10% off the Standard rate. Which was 5.53 in Jan, making it 5.18 for me. But energy prices went down in May, and I was paying 4.59 from then - it's even more confusing because I got two Reversed bills in a row. May reversed March and July reversed May.  But I figured out on bonkers that I can input what I actually pay. 4.59.  And I'd save €272 annually.  With Iberdrola at 3.69 which is pretty close to what Protocol is paying.  

SSAirtricity can today back date me onto the 10% discount to 29h Jan when my contract and I'd be on 4.59, but what I didn't realise is these contracts aren't actually fixed, and prices can go up and down.  When you fix a contract I had to listen and agree to a load of things on the phone last year but it was so complicated I tuned out.


----------



## Protocol (9 Feb 2021)

Bronte,

the headline gas price with Energia is 5.5 cent excl VAT.






						All Energy Plans | Green Energy Plans  - Energia
					

Trying to decide on what Energy plan is best suited for your home? Discover our Green Energy plans including Solar Energy. Learn more today!



					www.energia.ie
				




That is since June 2020, and yes, prices can fall and rise, within a 12 month contract.

Then different customers get different % discounts off the standard rate, depending on sales channels, competition, offers, etc.

I get 35% off, so = 3.575 cent excl VAT.

Or 4.33 cent per unit incl 21% VAT.


----------



## Bronco Lane (3 Mar 2021)

When shopping around this week for Electricity prices (currently with Energia) I notice that the annual standing charge varies greatly between sellers.

Do you look at the unit price of electricity or the fixed annual standing charge price?  I assume that most people look at both.   I appear to be using about 400 units per two months. The best saving I can get is about 2 cents on my current plan per unit or €8 every two months. However I can save over €80 on the fixed annual standing charge.

Bonkers have a special promotion for those signing up with Glow Power.  Has anyone switched to these and what is their experience like with that company.


----------



## _OkGo_ (3 Mar 2021)

@Bronco Lane , The easiest/best way to compare offers is to know and use your annual usage in kWh's. The unit price and standing charge is irrelevant when you know how much you use. It's your annual cost that matters. 2,400kWh appears low but depends on your living arrangements.

When searching, you should:

Check both 24h and day/night rates if you have a night meter
If you use gas, dual fuel offers generally work out better so check these also
Include cashback in your results as it impacts the annual cost
Say 'no' to only show tariffs available for sign up...occasionally some tariffs appear greyed out that you can sign up to directly
When you have the best offer it can sometimes be worth checking directly on the providers own website
Finally, switch every 12 months to stay on the lowest rates
As for Glow Power, have been with them about 10 months and no problems. Fairly basic online portal but they were the cheapest offer for me at the time. Will still be switching at the end of the 12 months


----------



## rum and black (10 Mar 2021)

My electric contract was up on March 3rd. Thinking of switching to  Energia which appears the cheapest  (rural Metre). My unit consumption is between 5000 and 6000 per year.  Can anyone confirm if you get all these units at this price or is there a cut off point as suggested by electric Ireland my current provider. Awaiting an e mail back from Energia but thought you guys might know the answer.


----------



## elcato (10 Mar 2021)

There is no cut-off price. EI are expensive without a large discount so get out of there.


----------



## rum and black (10 Mar 2021)

elcato said:


> There is no cut-off price. EI are expensive without a large discount so get out of there.


Thank you . Have just moved to Energia. Fingers crossed it all goes ok


----------



## Lightning (13 Mar 2021)

elcato said:


> There is no cut-off price. EI are expensive without a large discount so get out of there.



EI have the highest cash back and EI do not play the same "percentage game" as their competitors. 

What Energia and others do is: 
- Offer a discount of X percentage to their standard rates to new customers. 
- Hike the standard rates during the contract (and unlike telecoms you can exit penalty free) by a greater percentage than EI. 
- Increase the discount percentage to new customers (meaning their new customer rates are competitive).
- Repeat and repeat. 

Hence, the rates you sign up at are not necessary reflective of the offer for the duration of the contract. 

If you are a low to medium user, EI give you up to 350 EUR cashback which is often better than lower rates and mid contract hikes that go with it. 

After 12 months, cancel your EI contract and get someone else in the household to sign up as a new customer and get the cashback again.


----------



## Sue Ellen (13 Mar 2021)

CiaranT said:


> After 12 months, cancel your EI contract and get someone else in the household to sign up as a new customer and get the cashback again.


Be careful in signing control of the account over to anyone else because as we all know these days we are not allowed wipe our nose because of either GDPR or Data Protection.  Speak to the account holder only, blah, blah, blah


----------



## Protocol (13 Mar 2021)

CiaranT said:


> What Energia and others do is:
> - Offer a discount of X percentage to their standard rates to new customers.
> - Hike the standard rates during the contract (and unlike telecoms you can exit penalty free) by a greater percentage than EI.
> - Increase the discount percentage to new customers (meaning their new customer rates are competitive).
> ...



Yes, I am with Energia.

Their "standard" rates are crazy, but I get 35% / 41% off.

At the end of 12 months, the discount disappears.

They offer me a smaller discount.

I leave, and switch

Their loyalty team rings me and offers the higher discounts.

I return.


----------



## SoylentGreen (14 Mar 2021)

Protocol said:


> I leave, and switch
> 
> Their loyalty team rings me and offers the higher discounts.


My contract was up a couple of weeks ago with Energia. I made the phone call to see could they do something to hold me as a customer. They offered a discount off their standard rates but nothing to match what I could get from a few other companies.

I am in the process of switching at the moment.   No phone call from Energia, yet, to hold on to me as a customer by sweetening the pot.

I would have stayed with them except that their fixed annual charge is so high.


----------



## Pmc365 (14 Mar 2021)

I switched to Electric Ireland paying by Direct Debit therefore no deposit required. EI issued a letter saying I would be paying deposit unless signed up to DD,which I had already done. I phoned them to point this out  they acknowledged error and confirmed no deposit required. But deposit still taken. Several weeks before EI can refund me. I must now fill out form and send to bank to obtain refund. EI said being forwarded to Credit Control. Just beware.


----------



## PickerUpper (15 Mar 2021)

My contract with SSE Airtricity is just up and I'm looking around. Does anyone factor in the environmental impact, i.e. I know the electricity or gas I get from any supplier is just what's on the grid, but SSE Airtricity generate/ produce a unit from renewables for every unit they sell. Is this priced at a "green" premium?


----------



## jpd (15 Mar 2021)

If it makes you feel better, then, yes go ahead and pay a small premium for "green" energy.

We will all be paying more in the future, in any case, to pay for the investment required in the grid to enable renewable energies to be shifted from source to use instead of building generating stations close to large centres of population/use


----------



## Bronco Lane (8 Apr 2021)

I switched my Electricity to GlowPower.  My first bill and it is an estimated reading but nearly double what I have been paying. I hope that this settles down over a few months.


----------



## _OkGo_ (8 Apr 2021)

No need to let it settle, just submit your customer readings on the online portal and the bill will be corrected or the next bill will be lower/accurate to reflect your actual usage


----------



## Odea (8 Apr 2021)

I have tried to contact Glowpower through their webpage but I keep getting the message Error 404, page could not be found, when I submit my comment, despite this is a comment form on their own webpage?


----------



## Jazz01 (8 Apr 2021)

Odea said:


> I have tried to contact Glowpower through their webpage



Looking at their web site, they are/were aware of an ongoing issue with submitting online readings - but that was supposed to be resolved in *Feb 2020.* Could be that their FAQ just hasn't been updated in a while, but as you are reporting "Error 404" for their comment page - doesn't instill much confidence in their online presence. 

@Odea  Have you tried contacting them via the web address?

_Meters are only read 4 times per year. How does Glowpower bill monthly?__ 

We rely on estimates of your meter to bill you monthly. Whenever an actual reading comes we will use this to bill you. If you are unhappy with the readings that your bill is based upon you can read your meter at anytime and submit your readings to us with the following options –_

_Via you’re my account log in – Currently this is unavailable due to technical difficulties. This method will be available by mid Feb 2020 for customers to log into._
_By calling our service team during business hours_
_By emailing us at customerservice@glowpower.ie_


----------



## Odea (8 Apr 2021)

Jazz01 said:


> Have you tried contacting them via the web address


Yes. No response.


----------



## learnwell (8 Apr 2021)

SoylentGreen said:


> My contract was up a couple of weeks ago with Energia. I made the phone call to see could they do something to hold me as a customer. They offered a discount off their standard rates but nothing to match what I could get from a few other companies.
> 
> I am in the process of switching at the moment.   No phone call from Energia, yet, to hold on to me as a customer by sweetening the pot.
> 
> I would have stayed with them except that their fixed annual charge is so high.


Hi, Contract also up with Energia.   They offered 20%, then a further 5%, ie 25%.   But 1% is dual fuel, 8% DD, and 4% online billing.  So they are
really offering only 12% to renew.   Online they show something called Affinity Code Discount 24%, in addition to the other discounts listed, not sure what it means or for whom it is intended.


----------



## vandriver (9 Apr 2021)

My years contract with Electric Ireland is up today.I received an email about a month ago advising me that my current discounts would continue,and I didn't have to do anything.
It was only yesterday that I remembered the €250 cashback,which made their offer competitive last year.Obviously this wasn't offered again.


----------



## Showmethemoney (9 Apr 2021)

Watch out for termination fees. For the last two years I have switched on the day my contract was up and on both occasions I was hit with a termination fee. This fee was removed after I questioned it and both companies said it was apparently a technical glitch.  Maybe it was an accident but after two years in a row I am a little suspicious.


----------

